# anyone losing interest?



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Two years ago, I watched pretty much everything MMA/UFC, but now with so many events and PPVs, it seems like I can't keep up anymore. I still watch the big events on fox/ppv, but I might miss a free event every now and then, where as I always made sure I watched them two years ago. 

I don't know if this is me losing interest because there is so much content, or if its simply too much content period to keep up with if you have a busy schedule. 

Don't get me wrong, I still like the sport, and this isn't a negative post about the sport becoming dull.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

I was the same way, never missed any MMA event I had access too. But now I also, like you, miss quite a few events now a days. That being said, I haven't lost interest in the sport, I still love it, I am actually going to the upcoming UFC in Chicago (my first UFC event) to see Rampage get destroyed


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm in the same boat, but it's not losing interest. Losing interest would be if you used to watch a lot more than you used to. You are just watching a smaller percentage of events because there are so many events now. So if you watch the same amount of pay-per-views you used to (for the most part) and you have trouble catching up on Fox/FX, that isn't losing interest; it's just watching a smaller percentage than you used to. 

I missed the FX show and will probably miss the upcoming Fox show, but I will see the Super Bowl PPV. Whereas two years ago, the Super Bowl PPV would be the only event of the month. So therefore I'm watching a smaller percentage, but still the same amount overall.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I almost never miss an event unless there is something preventing me from watching it.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I've noticed that I've not been as interested ever since Frankie was robbed. I still watch all the events though.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I've lost a little interest mainly because of how Dana White has been running things by giving out title shots to losers, adding women on PPVs, etc. I still watch roughly the same number of fights per year though probably.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I suggest you watch all OneFC shows to get your MMA fandom back. If you watch those shows and still feel the same. Then your fanhood has passed you by.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I started a thread very similar to this one a few months ago, and totally agree. I love the UFC and MMA but I don't have time to follow all the cards and these days I barely know the fighters on the card except for the more established fighters.

For instance, the UFC relased 9 fighters recently, and I had no clue who the heck they were. :dunno:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I still watch every event but I don't always watch them live anymore. Like others have said, with so many events sometimes it just isn't possible to see em all. I was busy during the fx card so I went back and watched bisping/belfort and rothwell/gonzaga the next morning. still have to watch the other fights.

I actually watch more fights than I used to, but definitely a smaller percentage overall, like The Best Around said.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I've noticed that I've not been as interested ever since Frankie was robbed. I still watch all the events though.


Yeah that was just bad... I don't know how anyone can look at Benson as the real champ.

But back on point... I love all MMA, I never get bored no matter what promotion i'm watching.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

MagiK11 said:


> I started a thread very similar to this one a few months ago, and totally agree. I love the UFC and MMA but I don't have time to follow all the cards and these days I barely know the fighters on the card except for the more established fighters.
> 
> *For instance, the UFC relased 9 fighters recently, and I had no clue who the heck they were.* :dunno:


Wow that blows my mind. You didn't know any of them? I don't understand how people(not you specifically) can watch someone fight a handful of times and never remember them. 
I constantly have to say "remember when he fought ___ and ___ happened"?

EDIT: these kind of threads really make the elitest in me come out.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Most of the time when I miss a card it is because I had something else to do. Sometimes a card is so weak that I don't bother getting up at 7am to watch it.

I only watched the Bisping vs Belfort fight in the previous event. Watched the rest of the main event fights later on.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Wow that blows my mind. You didn't know any of them? I don't understand how people(not you specifically) can watch someone fight a handful of times and never remember them.
> I constantly have to say "remember when he fought ___ and ___ happened"?
> 
> EDIT: these kind of threads really make the elitest in me come out.


To be honest, I've been really busy in my persoanl life and have missed quite a few events, and I stopped watching Tuf's. So the tuf guys who come into the ufc after the shows are over and new to me. Once I have the time again, I'll start catching up on the stuff I"m currently mising out on.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

MagiK11 said:


> To be honest, I've been really busy in my persoanl life and have missed quite a few events, and I stopped watching Tuf's. So the tuf guys who come into the ufc after the shows are over and new to me. Once I have the time again, I'll start catching up on the stuff I"m currently mising out on.


I stopped watching TUF a few seasons ago. But I watch a ton of MMA not just UFC events but alot of MMA outside of Zuffa.
OneFC is as entertaining as it gets right now. Bellator has been amazing and AXS TV(formerly HDNet) always has some great shows from various promotions. It's great. Like watching Douglas Lima dominate MFC and go on to win Bellator tourney. Watching Jimmo at MFC and getting that fast KO in the UFC. Watching Creepy in Tachi and seeing him get throw into the title mix right away. Love it.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm also in the same boat and I think I know the reason why I am and many of you are as well. The UFC since last year has decided to saturate the market with events after events. You can't have a stacked card every weeks so what the UFC has done is it's put one good fight per card. Last week it was Vitor vs Bisping. Why do you think the Bones card got cancelled last August? The only reason people were going to buy the ppv was cause of that one single fight, the rest of the card sucked. The UFC needs to go back to their previous way of doing things. Get rid of the FX/Fuel cards because they aren't worth it. Keep the FOX/PPV cards and keep that stacked. The addition of 125 lbs weight class also isn't helping anyone (neither is 135 or womens really). 

It's obvious what the UFC is trying to do, they want to become like the NFL and become insanely popular but they're doing is becoming like the NBA/NHL, having too many shows.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah same here, I mostly just watch the main ppv events now and sometimes I miss those because of personal life (like Belfort v Bisping which I missed). Not really because of lack of interest but rather because of time restrictions.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I think there is a common trend here. Fans of UFC are losing interest. Fans of MMA are as happy as ever.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I've lost a little interest mainly because of how Dana White has been running things by giving out title shots to losers, adding women on PPVs, etc. I still watch roughly the same number of fights per year though probably.


This is why I'm watching less. I have no issue with having more events but the UFC has made it clear they are leaning down the WWE path rather than the sport path. From what I understand that is purely a money decision, their market research shows that is what the majority of fans want but it is exactly the opposite of what I want to see.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

mo25 said:


> I'm also in the same boat and I think I know the reason why I am and many of you are as well. The UFC since last year has decided to saturate the market with events after events. You can't have a stacked card every weeks so what the UFC has done is it's put one good fight per card. Last week it was Vitor vs Bisping. Why do you think the Bones card got cancelled last August? The only reason people were going to buy the ppv was cause of that one single fight, the rest of the card sucked. The UFC needs to go back to their previous way of doing things. Get rid of the FX/Fuel cards because they aren't worth it. Keep the FOX/PPV cards and keep that stacked. The addition of 125 lbs weight class also isn't helping anyone (neither is 135 or womens really).
> 
> It's obvious what the UFC is trying to do, they want to become like the NFL and become insanely popular but they're doing is becoming like the NBA/NHL, having too many shows.


I believe this isn't gonna be the case once the Strikeforce guys get over. The FOX card, 156, 157, and the Barao/Mayday and Silva/Stann FUEL cards are all stacked, especially the Japan one, Wand/Stann, Hunt/Struve, Lombard/Okami, and Diego/Gomi. Are you shitting me? That's a badass free card right there, then you have the GSP/Diaz, Condit/Rory, Ellenberger/Hendricks card and it looks like Alvarez is gonna fight on the Jersey card if he gets his legal situation settled, you could put Davis/Shogun and Miller/Masvidal or something like that on the card incase Eddie can't make it and the FOX card in April has Bendo/Gil, DC/Mir, and Hardy/Brown on it. Throw in Thomson/Diaz and that's another awesome card.

Seriously provided most of these fights hold up, because I'm sure we're gonna lose a few fights here and there, the start of 2013 looks amazing. The cards look so good, everyone's DVR needs to be ready to go.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I see alot of complaints about the UFC from people that can barely manage to watch the main cards of UFC events.
I don't see any complaints about MMA from fans of the sport as a whole. Do any of you losing interest watch any MMA besides UFC? What about besides UFC and Bellator?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

mo25 said:


> I'm also in the same boat and I think I know the reason why I am and many of you are as well. The UFC since last year has decided to saturate the market with events after events. You can't have a stacked card every weeks so what the UFC has done is it's put one good fight per card. Last week it was Vitor vs Bisping. Why do you think the Bones card got cancelled last August? The only reason people were going to buy the ppv was cause of that one single fight, the rest of the card sucked. The UFC needs to go back to their previous way of doing things. Get rid of the FX/Fuel cards because they aren't worth it. Keep the FOX/PPV cards and keep that stacked. The addition of 125 lbs weight class also isn't helping anyone (neither is 135 or womens really).
> 
> It's obvious what the UFC is trying to do, they want to become like the NFL and become insanely popular but they're doing is becoming like the NBA/NHL, having too many shows.


Are you being serious right now? The addition of the flyweights isn't helping anyone? No offense meant here, but you give off a vibe of a casual fan who watches just for knockouts and barn burners. Now, do I think that the division is as great as it can be at the moment? No. But that's because of some silly decisions by our messiah Mr. White regarding talent in the division, not the presence of the division. I will not get into my feels about the woman's division because we would definitely butt heads over that. 

Your comparison of the UFC looking to become the new NFL but instead becoming the NHL or NBA, and that you see that as a bad thing is laughable at best. The NBA is a very popular sport even if they 'over saturate the market.' I for one am glad for all these fights. A lot of the guys fighting on these 'not stacked' cards are underrated and have bills to pay as well. I like that the UFC gives them the opportunity to compete and I enjoy it all. If it's the UFC you have a problem with, fine, there are plenty of other quality MMA organizations out there you should check out.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm definitely not losing interest, my only complaint would be that there aren't nearly enough title fights anymore. 2 per year, per division tops just doesn't cut it imo.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah i used to watch every event from every organization. Now i dont.... I just read what happened.

But tbh thats just because my job now has me working Mon,Wed,Thur,Friday,Saturday

From 2-10 

So i dont really have a chance to watch the events anymore. I torrent the UFC events on Sundays usually and the other MMA events i just read about/get the results. 

The sport is still as amazing as ever but tbh its only normal to not be as excited about something after 5-6 years of watching it.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't care as much as I used to during Pride and old UFC.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm loving MMA probably more than ever right now. It's a great time to be an MMA fan.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> I'm loving MMA probably more than ever right now. It's a great time to be an MMA fan.


Yes sir. Like I mentioned twice already. It's UFC fan getting tired. MMA fan still going strong.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah i used to watch every event from every organization. Now i dont.... *I just read what happened.*
> But tbh thats just because my job now has me working Mon,Wed,Thur,Friday,Saturday
> 
> From 2-10
> ...




That's pretty much what I do a lot. I've missed a ton of events from strikeforce, UFC and other orgs, so I tend to read the results and interviews from work to keep up with what's going on, but I find my time constraints in my personal life at the momement are stopping me from following the sport as well as I'd like to. But if I miss a great event and hear about how good it was, I will download it via torrents as well.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Yes sir. Like I mentioned twice already. It's UFC fan getting tired. MMA fan still going strong.


Im fairly certain its not that simple.

Alot of MMA fans become UFC fans because of the loss of interest. And some MMA fans just arnt as excited anymore cause they have been watching the sport for a long time.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Im fairly certain its not that simple.
> 
> Alot of MMA fans become UFC fans because of the loss of interest. And some MMA fans just arnt as excited anymore cause they have been watching the sport for a long time.


I don't understand that concept at all. Many of the European fans here have been soccer fans forever and I never hear about them losing interest in soccer. Same for me and American Football. Love it as much as ever and will never get tired of it. That's how I am with MMA as well, especially now that there is more talent out there then ever before and more media outlets covering MMA then ever before. I got to watch Bellator, RFA and UFC all in HD on my TV without paying any extras over the weekend. 3 free cards. If anything the interest should be growing with the talent. Plenty of great fights happening all the time. Who gets tired of knockouts, back and forth battles and amazing displays of skill and effort? Love it. Love it, love it, love it.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Yes sir. Like I mentioned twice already. It's UFC fan getting tired. MMA fan still going strong.


I would say I was a UFC fan mostly. I reckon 90% of the MMA I watch is in the UFC. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

SideWays222 said:


> Im fairly certain its not that simple.
> 
> Alot of MMA fans become UFC fans because of the loss of interest. And some MMA fans just arnt as excited anymore cause they have been watching the sport for a long time.


This is quite simply the most absurd thing I have ever read. If anything, a finer appreciation for the sport comes with time, especially a sport still developing a global presence such as MMA.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> This is quite simply the most absurd thing I have ever read. If anything, a finer appreciation for the sport comes with time, especially a sport still developing a global presence such as MMA.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


Is that so???

I didnt realize the Cowgirl is the goddess of sports appreciation. 

Like most things the longer you are around it the less exciting it gets. Sure the love for sports does not have to follow that rule but to say its absurd is down right retarded. Im someone who used to be downright addicted to MMA and now that iv been watching it for so long i no longer feel the need to read every piece of news that comes out or rewatching a fight 5 times.

So if my post is the most absurd thing you have ever read then you really need to read more.

You can start with reading your own post to find something even more absurd.




OUSOONERSOU said:


> I don't understand that concept at all. Many of the European fans here have been soccer fans forever and I never hear about them losing interest in soccer. Same for me and American Football. Love it as much as ever and will never get tired of it. That's how I am with MMA as well, especially now that there is more talent out there then ever before and more media outlets covering MMA then ever before. I got to watch Bellator, RFA and UFC all in HD on my TV without paying any extras over the weekend. 3 free cards. If anything the interest should be growing with the talent. Plenty of great fights happening all the time. Who gets tired of knockouts, back and forth battles and amazing displays of skill and effort? Love it. Love it, love it, love it.


Well thats why you have been watching the sport as excitedly as you have a few years ago (Not sure when you became a fan).

But the funny thing about Humans is that they tend to be pretty unique. And what applies for one person does not necessarily apply for everyone.

I know atleast 3 people that were watching every PPV with me for 2 years straigh and now they are a bit bored of it and only catch the huge fights. 

And MMA isnt rooted in our society like SOCCER is in Europe. You cant compare the two. Im sure if EVERYONE watched MMA around here like people watch soccer in europe then my friends would still be catching all the fights along side everyone else.

When its a group thing its easier to not get bored then when its watching it by yourself. And alot of people are still watching MMA by themselves....


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Is that so???
> 
> I didnt realize the Cowgirl is the goddess of sports appreciation.
> 
> ...


Cool Sig. 

MMA has been just as exciting ever since I started watching it


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

im still just as hooked! im pumped for all these next events \o/ MMA is awesome right now, especially with all the SF guys coming on board in the UFC, new blood is always fun to watch

its hard to keep up with all the events though, i agree...im very busy, i work all day then go to collage all night, i wake up at 6 a.m and get home around 11 P.m and sometimes have to work on saturdays too so its tought to keep up and have some kind of social life

the events with stacked cards i always catch live and invite friends over, but the cards where you have 1 or 2 interesting fights and the rest no doubt will be fun but arent huge then i dont really make it a priority to catch it live, but i ALWAYS torrent it on sunday and watch all the fights, including prelims

so i still love MMA just as much but im on the same boat that its hard to keep up but ive never missed an event thanks to torrents


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I tend to go through periods of interest and periods of disinterest. None of them really more pronounced than others. I'm on a bit of a kick right now, which is why I'm watching old Pancrase fights in my office instead of working. But there are other times where I won't watch an event and find out the result until the next two days or so. Usually though when that happens I'm busy with other stuff.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Cowgirl;1712897[B said:


> ]This is quite simply the most absurd thing I have ever read.[/B] If anything, a finer appreciation for the sport comes with time, especially a sport still developing a global presence such as MMA.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


You claiming that his statement is the most absurd thing you've ever read is actually the most absurd thing I've ever read.


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I've lost a little interest mainly because of how Dana White has been running things by giving out title shots to losers, adding women on PPVs, etc. I still watch roughly the same number of fights per year though probably.


Same here. Not really liking the way the title shots are given now. I know there is a problem of having very little but still, it now seems more like WWE than actual fight


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

I've definitely been losing interest.

I still watch the big main events and good free shows, but it just doesn't feel the same.

I used to watch every preliminary fight but now there will have to be something really good going on to get my attention.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

There are peaks of ups and downs.
I find myself more enthusiastic about it when my favorite fighters are booked to fight soon.
But i usually get high on adrenaline if the fights are good.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I enjoy it. I'm pretty busy training and in school so I don't generally miss big events, but I skip some. Miss most bellator unless there is a highly anticipated fight never watched sf challengers but generally at least TiVod the big shows. The ufc is a mix I rarely miss the free stuff. But I pick and choose my ppv that I order and the ones I go out with people for. 

I don't know I was really into it when I first discovered it. Then I started training and I missed a ton because all I wanted to do was fight. Then I became a major fanatic like knew every single fighter on the undercard when I was out of training for couple years. Now I've settled into a nice medium, I make time for the cards I'm interested in and I turn it on when I have time, I never pass any org up if I'm just surfing but I don't dedicate or plan around all of it anymore.

Also lets stop with this elitist attitude and general feel that you're not a real fan if you only watch the UFC. It's the major org out there and it's the easiest for most people to find or watch because of their cable or tv etc. You know no more or less by watching smaller orgs. Let's stop being hipsters people.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I have been watching since UFC was on VHS in the 90's. Every year I feel more and more the way the original poster does. I only care about some fights and I usually just wait for DVD to get them and watch them. After I couldnt find UFC's on tape I went to Pride on DVD in early 2000 to 2001. Now that the shit is thrown in my face constantly I dont pay as much attention because I know I can get caught up from Wikipedia after an event and that next weekend another event will be on. Its sad really.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Point winners are somewhat killing the sport. Rounds are there because fights can't go on forever (among other reasons). Some fighters and camps forget that this sport is about combat not winning rounds and in combat there is only one true winner, the one that is able to continue.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I havent been as excited in recent years and that can be applied to several factors. A lack of new contenders gettings shots in established divisions, some divisions have been put on hold for extended periods of time (WW, FW, BW, HW) or have had to many recent rematches (LW). Champions should not be allowed to sit on the sidelines for extended periods of time without being stripped of their belts. It is hard to give a shit about an interim title. I still enjoy watching watching the fights as much as always, but there is far less excitment or that feeling of "needing" to make sure that I am able to watch certain events.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I also think a problem is all these divisions. People on here go "wah wah wah don't be a casual fan, these guys don't gas out, more title fights, give it time" etc. But these divisions haven't added much and the product has gotten less interest coincidentally when there divisions joined. Not solely blaming this, but I know people (myself included) who liked it better with five divisions and found it easier to follow.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> I enjoy it. I'm pretty busy training and in school so I don't generally miss big events, but I skip some. Miss most bellator unless there is a highly anticipated fight never watched sf challengers but generally at least TiVod the big shows. The ufc is a mix I rarely miss the free stuff. But I pick and choose my ppv that I order and the ones I go out with people for.
> 
> I don't know I was really into it when I first discovered it. Then I started training and I missed a ton because all I wanted to do was fight. Then I became a major fanatic like knew every single fighter on the undercard when I was out of training for couple years. Now I've settled into a nice medium, I make time for the cards I'm interested in and I turn it on when I have time, I never pass any org up if I'm just surfing but I don't dedicate or plan around all of it anymore.
> *
> ...


It's hilarious how I'm called a hipster because I enjoy the sport of MMA and realize there is much more to it then UFC main events. You have people on here saying they don't watch events because they can read the results on wiki. Wow. Is that all interest you is who won or lost? What about enjoying the actual fights, the actual sport. The people on here who are losing interest are admitting they aren't taking the time to watch the fights, not even main event UFC fights. But hey we are fans of MMA right, whether we read about it or actually watch it's all the same.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

People not keeping up with al the UFC events is not a sign that you are tiring. It's just growing too big to keep up. Can a boxing fan watch all matches? The UFC will continue to put on more shows. You just pick and choose. This was always the plan. It shows you that there is growth there not decline.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> It's hilarious how I'm called a hipster because I enjoy the sport of MMA and realize there is much more to it then UFC main events. You have people on here saying they don't watch events because they can read the results on wiki. Wow. Is that all interest you is who won or lost? What about enjoying the actual fights, the actual sport. The people on here who are losing interest are admitting they aren't taking the time to watch the fights, not even main event UFC fights. But hey we are fans of MMA right, whether we read about it or actually watch it's all the same.


Dont you understand that they arnt watching the fights as much because
They are losing interest and not losing interest because they arnt watching the fights??



And I just wanna clear up something.

Just because someone does not read every piece of news article or watch every fight like they used to does not mean they don't appreciate the sport any less. And I can't help the fact that I don't get as excited about it as I did when I started watching. It's not that the fights are worse its just cause I'm a human being and things that we are around often tend to not excite us as much. 

I'm still willing to bet that someone who only catches an event here and there and torrents most or them is still more actively watching the sport then your typical NFL or basketball fan. I know all my friends are fans of those sports but none of them come even close to being as activeoy invested in them as I am in MMA. 
That goes for most people here I'm willing to bet.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Am I ahipster for liking more MMA than just the uFC?



> I also think a problem is all these divisions. People on here go "wah wah wah don't be a casual fan, these guys don't gas out, more title fights, give it time" etc. But these divisions haven't added much and the product has gotten less interest coincidentally when there divisions joined. Not solely blaming this, but I know people (myself included) who liked it better with five divisions and found it easier to follow.


Heres a suggestion, don't want those divisions then? It's just as easy to follow now. get over it things grow, and Batman is better than spiderman


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

MuscleSherk said:


> Am I ahipster for liking more MMA than just the UFC?


If you listen to the people in this thread, the answer is a resounding yes. Except OUS, that guy knows what's up.


Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Soakked said:


> Point winners are somewhat killing the sport. Rounds are there because fights can't go on forever (among other reasons). Some fighters and camps forget that this sport is about combat not winning rounds and in combat there is only one true winner, the one that is able to continue.


Then fighters should learn to stop those "point winners" This is 2013....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

I think it's funny that OUS, MuscleSherk and I are called hipsters and elitists for liking other organizations of MMA, but every post Sideways makes mentions how he has been a fan for many many years. Who's the elitist now? 

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I like JMMA it's the best. Nuff said. Wait Jesus. there now nuff said


Ps. Hipsters are too mainstream for me.. Anyone want to play some ultimate Frisbee?


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Cowgirl said:


> I think it's funny that OUS, MuscleSherk and I are called hipsters and elitists for liking other organizations of MMA, but every post Sideways makes mentions how he has been a fan for many many years. Who's the elitist now?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


That opinion may or may not change if you flood this thread with nude pictures.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> I think it's funny that OUS, MuscleSherk and I are called hipsters and elitists for liking other organizations of MMA, but every post Sideways makes mentions how he has been a fan for many many years. Who's the elitist now?


Do you know what that word means?? And who exactly has called you or muscle shark and elitest Lol.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

SideWays222 said:


> And who exactly has called you or muscle shark and elitest Lol.


Who's Muscle Shark?

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Do you know what that word means?? And who exactly has called you or muscle shark and elitest Lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using VerticalSports.Com App


What is Vegeta thinking about in your sig? 

And MuscleSherk. 

I think MMA is still exciting, if not better than it use to be.



> Who's Muscle Shark?


That would be Sean Sherk


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

It was supposed to say Sherk but I'm using my phone and it auto types stuff. Why am I not surprised you wernt smart enough to figure that out

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> It was supposed to say Sherk but I'm using my phone and it auto types stuff. Why am I not surprised you wernt smart enough to figure that out
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using VerticalSports.Com App


Awwhhh snapple is a good drink


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Double post


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> It was supposed to say muscle Sheri but I am typing on the phone so it auto corrects stuff. I'm not surprised you were not smart enough to figure it out.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using VerticalSports.Com App


Deja Vu


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I haven't lost interest in MMA at all but somewhere along the line I definitely lost interest in arguing about it with dummies on forums.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I watch every event I can find. UFC is always and i'll be watching every Bellator event I can because some of my training partners fight there.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

MuscleSherk said:


> Then fighters should learn to stop those "point winners" This is 2013....


2013 is just another number no different from 2012 or 2011, sure the sport is technically still young, but that shouldn't mean fighters shouldn't strive to take chances and try and finish fights. Don't get me wrong I'm not one of those "just bleed" fans that wants to see finishes (and Ko) in every fight, but I do not like play it safe fighters.

That's my opinion. But I am not the thread starter and still try and watch as many fights as I can. I was just giving some reasons why I don't view the sport the same way as I did say 6 years ago.



oldfan said:


> I haven't lost interest in MMA at all but somewhere along the line I definitely lost interest in arguing about it with dummies on forums.


Yeah I hear ya but it doesn't always have to end in silly arguments. In any sports people will disagree and call other noobs and elitist (lol at that term). It all depends on the respect factor, you send respect to others opinion and chances are you'll receive the same. Trolls will always exist so ignore those :wink01:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Just saying the fighters should leanr to shut down the point fighters


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MuscleSherk said:


> Just saying the fighters should leanr to shut down the point fighters


This... 

Why should someone stop a winning formula

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yep I agree, my problem lies with the rules and judging which IMO encourages "point fighters". That's why I enjoyed Pride rules and scoring better. Thats not to say I didn't like UFC which I honestly watched more of.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Soakked said:


> Yep I agree, my problem lies with the rules and judging which IMO encourages "point fighters". That's why I enjoyed Pride rules and scoring better. Thats not to say I didn't like UFC which I honestly watched more of.


The judging definitely is still rough around the edges. Perhaps they'd be better suited to move to a system like Pride had, scoring the fight as a whole as opposed to each round.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

the point fighting is wearing on me a bit, and there are just so many bad fights. Plus i do not get as excited for up-coming events like i used to.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

If you want a taste of the good ole days just watch OneFC. They even changed the stupid rule that got Arlovski DQ'd and now it's straight Pride style kick yo face off. 



Cowgirl said:


> If you listen to the people in this thread, the answer is a resounding yes. Except OUS, that guy knows what's up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


I think people need a little more OneFC and Nick Newell in their life, bring that passion back. MMA is the shit. :thumb03:


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

MuscleSherk said:


> Am I ahipster for liking more MMA than just the uFC?
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a suggestion, don't want those divisions then? It's just as easy to follow now. get over it things grow, and Batman is better than spiderman


Believe me, I would if I could. But say Bones/Belfort for example. My table of 5 (along with the rest of Buffalo Wild Wing) was bored as tears during the Flyweight Title fight on the show. But what are we supposed to do about it if it's on a pay-per-view? If these fights were on TV I'd gladly skip them (like the upcoming one) but if it's on a pay-per-view I'm watching then there isn't much I can do.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I am under the opinion that people who don't enjoy watching the lighter weights aren't really true MMA fans, what does size have to do with anything? The lighter guys are most often the most technical. I'd also prefer a 5 round war than a 1st round KO for my Main/Co main.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Huh? Not as interested? Seriously fellas?!? Look at the killers on the rise. The divisions are about to get tighter than that Brazilian Octagon Girl. (Well---that may be stretch. Her ass was the best I've ever seen grace the Octagon.) With the Strikeforce roster flooding the UFC gates this year--- Cormier, Barnett, Rockhold, Souza, ect. Let's not forget the new killers out there. Condit is right up there still brutally dangerous. Condit & MacDonald will be a crazy, sick fight. Rory is one scary dude at 170. How about Hendricks pulling off those crazy one punch dingers? Look at the UFC 158 card and say your not as interested?...It's only been getting better for me...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Why does everyone think that being less interested = thinking the fights suck or something

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

El Bresko said:


> I am under the opinion that people who don't enjoy watching the lighter weights aren't really true MMA fans, what does size have to do with anything? The lighter guys are most often the most technical. I'd also prefer a 5 round war than a 1st round KO for my Main/Co main.


Although as I already mentioned, I do believe the judging system needs a lot of work, I have to agree with Bresk here. The 5 round technical wars are awesome to watch.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll be honest. I have zero interest in the 125lb division.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

The judging definitely needs work, I would gladly be a judge for any athletic commission and I wouldn't screw things up. I'm glad we've got someone like Gene Lebell judging now, much better than guys like Cecil Peoples. In time it will improve, what bothers me though is that the athletic commissions never really seem to address the issue of poor judging.

It's like alcoholics 101, to change you must first admit you have a problem.

Rygu, that surprises me. Guys like Benavidez, Creepy and MM were doing well at BW, did you like them then?


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

El Bresko said:


> *I am under the opinion that people who don't enjoy watching the lighter weights aren't really true MMA fans*, what does size have to do with anything? The lighter guys are most often the most technical. I'd also prefer a 5 round war than a 1st round KO for my Main/Co main.


That's what everyone online says. Yawn. There are PLENTY of people that really dislike the lighter classes. Maybe they are more casual and not "true MMA fans". So I guess you can say I'm not a true MMA fan. I have disliked everything under LW that has happened. I'm only interested in Aldo/Edgar and that's it. Otherwise I wish nothing below 155 existed. But I'm calling it how I see it.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

why do you hate the lighter fighters?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

The Best Around said:


> That's what everyone online says. Yawn. There are PLENTY of people that really dislike the lighter classes. Maybe they are more casual and not "true MMA fans". So I guess you can say I'm not a true MMA fan. I have disliked everything under LW that has happened. I'm only interested in Aldo/Edgar and that's it. Otherwise I wish nothing below 155 existed. But I'm calling it how I see it.


That's fine dude, there's nothing wrong with being a casual fan. I just don't like it when people claim they are hardcore MMA fans yet they don't even want to watch the smaller guys. If anything the skill level is higher than the heavier weight classes.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

El Bresko said:


> Rygu, that surprises me. Guys like Benavidez, Creepy and MM were doing well at BW, did you like them then?


Uncle Creepy is the only 125lb guy I can see myself cheering for. I certainly don't dislike the Flyweight division, it just doesn't get me hyped to watch the fights. I think part of it is that its a pretty shallow division, partially because its new to the UFC obviously. I love 135/145 very much though, so its not like I don't enjoy the smaller guys fighting.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I like the lighter weights but I can see why someone wouldn't want guys with the body of kids going at it. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

MuscleSherk said:


> why do you hate the lighter fighters?


It's hard to put your finger on it. But I've always been a fan of the heavyweights so naturally I'm going to be biased towards the heavier weight classes. Some of them are just too small that I can't get into it. There are also no compelling personalities and no fights that sound desirable besides Aldo/Edgar. I'm not the only one here, as anything below WW has failed to draw pretty much in UFC history outside of BJ Penn.

I don't think a casual fan would post on an MMA message board but I'm not a hardcore MMA fan so I guess I'm somewhere in between? :confused02:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, time will improve that div. I was really surprised to see that Jussier Da Silva wasn't as good as we all thought.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

For me there has always been a wow factor for the big boys. A lot of people take a look at a guy like Lesnar, Overeem, or JDS and just go "wow, look at these guys, they are huge! I wouldn't want to mess with that!". It's an intimidation thing. Who would yoube more scared to be punched by, Aldo or JDS? Whether it is true or not, there is also a common conception that there are a lot more knockouts at heavier weights. Matches like Lesnar vs. Overeem sell themselves simply on the fact that you appear to have two greek gods battling. Finally, the big boys also can take the claim as being the best fighter on the planet. not pound for pound, just literally the most dangerous dude around. Lighter weight classes are great, but I think those are some of the reasons some people prefer the bigger guys.

I just wanted to comment on the whole football/soccer being entertaining for life but UFC/MMA interest waning. One thing to note is that a lot of people who watch football/soccer/hockey have a couple teams in which they are incredibly loyal too. Players on those teams will come and go over the years, but the loyalty to the team is what remains. MMA is vastly different. You have people choosing individual fighters, not an organization, as their favorites. I will never miss a canadians game, but I might miss every NY rangers game. It is possible that people are losing a bit of interest because we are kind of in a transition period where a lot of peoples favorite fighters are becoming irrelevant as the new generation of fighters steps in.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

As intrested as when i first got into it. that only happened in the last year or so though, for a while i started to prefer Boxing and K-1.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Ape City said:


> For me there has always been a wow factor for the big boys. A lot of people take a look at a guy like Lesnar, Overeem, or JDS and just go "wow, look at these guys, they are huge! I wouldn't want to mess with that!". It's an intimidation thing. Who would yoube more scared to be punched by, Aldo or JDS? Whether it is true or not, there is also a common conception that there are a lot more knockouts at heavier weights. Matches like Lesnar vs. Overeem sell themselves simply on the fact that you appear to have two greek gods battling. Finally, the big boys also can take the claim as being the best fighter on the planet. not pound for pound, just literally the most dangerous dude around. Lighter weight classes are great, but I think those are some of the reasons some people prefer the bigger guys.
> 
> I just wanted to comment on the whole football/soccer being entertaining for life but UFC/MMA interest waning. One thing to note is that a lot of people who watch football/soccer/hockey have a couple teams in which they are incredibly loyal too. Players on those teams will come and go over the years, but the loyalty to the team is what remains. MMA is vastly different. You have people choosing individual fighters, not an organization, as their favorites. I will never miss a canadians game, but I might miss every NY rangers game. It is possible that people are losing a bit of interest because we are kind of in a transition period where a lot of peoples favorite fighters are becoming irrelevant as the new generation of fighters steps in.


Yeah sports comparisons are bad. For football, the good teams play weekly. In UFC, good fighters fight like twice a year. People yawn when the Thursday night football game is like Jets/Jaguars, which could be like the equivalent of like an FX card. Until the UFC can throw out a big time fight on a weekly basis (aka never because thats not possible), UFC cant compete with other sports.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

The Best Around said:


> It's hard to put your finger on it. But I've always been a fan of the heavyweights so naturally I'm going to be biased towards the heavier weight classes. Some of them are just too small that I can't get into it. There are also no compelling personalities and no fights that sound desirable besides Aldo/Edgar. I'm not the only one here, as anything below WW has failed to draw pretty much in UFC history outside of BJ Penn.
> 
> I don't think a casual fan would post on an MMA message board but I'm not a hardcore MMA fan so I guess I'm somewhere in between? :confused02:


You haven't heard of The Korean Zombie.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

As the UFC continues to expand in places like Asia and Mexico I think that'll solve the lighter weight problems, MMA is still a very young sport so when they get established in those places I expect the Flyweight division to get a real influx of talent.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Still watch every event, not live though as that's just impossible with my current schedule (Shows normally go live at 2AM around here)

Back in the day I was up every Saturday night watching and would avoid spoilers if I haven't seen the show yet.

I don't really mind spoilers anymore (And can't really have that luxury as a member of the staff either) so I guess it's all good.

I'm not as "hardcore" a fan as I was two years ago - still love the sport though. Just as much as I love my formula 1


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I still watch every event. Then re-watch them for the rest of time.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, interesting topic which I think many people have been thinking about as of late.

First off, I, like many others have been watching since the mid 90's (The days when UFC was taboo like porn on PPV and you would sneak downstairs with your friends to order it :wink03.

I guess once a month events like UFC and PRIDE really spoiled us as there was always title fights, different rules (to make things a bit more exciting). The rosters were smaller in the organizations as the sport was in its infancy stage.

Don't get me wrong, I love watching prelims and up and comers, but I think with a lot of organizations closing into UFC and the more mainstream the organization gets... we get frequent cards (PPV & free which dilutes the experience, too much of a good thing?)

I haven't lost interest, but merely pick and choose now as life gets busy. I had all the time as a teenager with a part time job to watch everything and everything... now with a business and other obligations, it's tough. Most are probably in the same boat with watching other sports/movies, having a significant other/job, etc, etc.

The one thing that stands out in my mind too these days that is becoming much more prevalent, is the $$ factor in UFC (like other sports). I get it, you need to make a living but fighting used to be about honor, challenging anyone, anytime and having mutual respect for the opponent. Guys now duck fights, make excuses for not having a 'proper training camp' and the main thing: Fighting NOT to lose instead to WIN.

Sorry for the rant, hehe I guess it's true the older you get. You catch yourself saying 'remember when'. I have vivid memories of a heavily under dog Fedor dismantling a prime Nog. Rampage power bombing Arona into a KO. Cro Cop kicking the lights out of everyone in his path. 

Ahh the good times. :thumbsup:


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I watch about as much as I always have (been an MMA fan since the 80s) but I have been skipping some UFC fights/events because the matchups bother me. (money before ranking, ugh)


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

Nope, I still love MMA, specifically the UFC. 

These new up and coming fighters are more dynamic and athletic than ever before. That with the addition of the new weight classes I'm def. not losing interest.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

I'll never lose interest. Its ingrained in me. Like football, music, training I just can't get bored with it. I love the variety too. I don't really see much of a problem with all these PPVs and free shows. Its doesn't matter to me if there are loads of events. Just means more MMA to me. And that will never be a bad thing.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Tyson Fury said:


> I'll never lose interest. Its ingrained in me. Like football, music, training I just can't get bored with it. I love the variety too. I don't really see much of a problem with all these PPVs and free shows. Its doesn't matter to me if there are loads of events. Just means more MMA to me. And that will never be a bad thing.


My kind of guy right there. Great post.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone losing interest in this silly thread?


----------



## SexyHobo (Jan 7, 2012)

I never miss an UFC event (bellator and other organisations before they folded). If I'm not at home while its on I catch it later and avoid spoilers before seeing it.

Some smaller shows I have running on my second monitor/tv while doing other things and dont pay 100% attention to but I still watch.

Been the same for years and will probably be the same until I die.


----------

